
SUSE acquires Kubernetes management platform Rancher Labs - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/08/suse-acquires-kubernetes-management-platform-rancher-labs/
======
alexellisuk
Pretty amazing and unexpected news. Here's the reaction from their community
on Slack and a Twitter thread if anyone wants to comment there ->
[https://twitter.com/alexellisuk/status/1280854524148752385?s...](https://twitter.com/alexellisuk/status/1280854524148752385?s=20)

I've worked a fair amount with Rancher's OSS tooling like remotedialer and k3s
- a big fan of it and went on to produce
[https://k3sup.dev/](https://k3sup.dev/)

Hoping that k3s will continue to exist and be invested in after the SuSE
acquisition.

------
BossingAround
With no disrespect to SUSE, it's great to see them doing something to stay
relevant. Subjectively, it feels like majority of their strategy was to stay
somewhat compatible with Red Hat and benefit from a lot of their work.

That's perfectly fine, but doesn't win you a lot of customers. I really want
to see SUSE thrive, and this seems like a great move.

------
ciguy
This is great. I've always felt that Rancher was underappreciated in the
DevOps world probably because it's deceptively simple and easy to use and we
tend to gravitate to complexity. I know a number of companies that have
switched to it after trying to roll their own Kube management unsuccessfully.

~~~
jacques_chester
Rancher has been a strong up-and-comer. I'd fully expected them to be snapped
up by one of the hyperscalers. SUSE were smart to grab them before they became
overpriced.

Disclosure: I work for VMware, which competes with Rancher in some areas.

------
merricksb
Another version of this story already top of front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769563)

------
andrenth
I wonder if this could mean a RancherOS revival. It's a really interesting
distribution.

It could be SUSE's CoreOS, but that's probably wishful thinking...

~~~
BossingAround
I think SUSE's CoreOS might be close enough.

What do you think CoreOS did for Red Hat? Is there a writeup on that I could
read?

~~~
SEJeff
Redhat more or less tossed their Atomic distribution in the bin and replaced
it with Redhat CoreOS, which is all of the tech from CoreOS but built ontop of
the redhat package repository. The upstream is Fedora CoreOS:

[https://getfedora.org/en/coreos?stream=stable](https://getfedora.org/en/coreos?stream=stable)

